# June 64 Stingray



## vastingray (Jun 14, 2018)

June 64 Stingray painted by Dave Cardona with nos paint seat is nos persons black diamond material recovered by Joe Crawford all nos parts and dated tires


----------



## Hammer (Jun 14, 2018)

@vastingray would this be terra cotta? It's been so long since I have had a stingray or bought one that my knowledge of them is starting to fade away, I thought they started them in terra cotta for 63 and 64 and switched reds mid 64? I'm probably wrong so please correct me if so, and do you have a lime green? I'd love to see that as well!

Aaron


----------



## vastingray (Jun 14, 2018)

Hammer said:


> @vastingray would this be terra cotta? It's been so long since I have had a stingray or bought one that my knowledge of them is starting to fade away, I thought they started them in terra cotta for 63 and 64 and switched reds mid 64? I'm probably wrong so please correct me if so, and do you have a lime green? I'd love to see that as well!
> 
> Aaron



No this no


Hammer said:


> @vastingray would this be terra cotta? It's been so long since I have had a stingray or bought one that my knowledge of them is starting to fade away, I thought they started them in terra cotta for 63 and 64 and switched reds mid 64? I'm probably wrong so please correct me if so, and do you have a lime green? I'd love to see that as well!
> 
> Aaron



 this is flamboyant red they only used terra cotta from like dec 63 to mar 64 I think


----------



## Hammer (Jun 14, 2018)

Ahh ok I thought I was a little off,beautiful bike none the less

Aaron


----------



## vastingray (Jun 14, 2018)

Hammer said:


> @vastingray would this be terra cotta? It's been so long since I have had a stingray or bought one that my knowledge of them is starting to fade away, I thought they started them in terra cotta for 63 and 64 and switched reds mid 64? I'm probably wrong so please correct me if so, and do you have a lime green? I'd love to see that as well!
> 
> Aaron



Thank you the terra-cotta looks more like tomato soup


----------



## Hammer (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes it does, I'm looking at the pics on my phone, I see the sparkle and the deepness of the color now


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Jun 14, 2018)

vastingray said:


> June 64 Stingray painted by Dave Cardona with nos paint seat is nos persons black diamond material recovered by Joe Crawford all nos parts and dated tires
> 
> View attachment 823832
> 
> ...



Omg Tom so beautiful !!


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Jun 14, 2018)

Jesse57nomad said:


> Omg Tom so beautiful !!


----------



## vastingray (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks Jesse


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 19, 2018)

So Dave C is still doing paint work.... ?  He used to hit it out of the park in these parts.


----------

